# Black Interior on Convertible: Bad Idea?



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

I wouldn't even think about getting black interior, way too hot. IMO the Silver/Grey is pretty boring, no contrast. Saph/NB was an unusual combo thus an easy choice.


----------

